# Total Archery Challenge in Glenwood Springs, CO



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

Hey guys checkout my video of the Leupold course of TAC a week ago in Colorado. Thanks for watching and drop a comment.


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Nice*

Great video and good to know we some other Texas boys giving it a go. My two sons and I shot the Nock-On course on Sunday morning. I only lost/broke 3 arrows and considered that a success. My oldest son, Jonathan, pinwheeled the bullseye on the 110 yard caribou "Black Rifle" target and is now 1 of 17 to have done so in the first 4 Total Archery shoots this year. His name is now in the hat for that new truck!!


----------



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

buzzard bill said:


> Great video and good to know we some other Texas boys giving it a go. My two sons and I shot the Nock-On course on Sunday morning. I only lost/broke 3 arrows and considered that a success. My oldest son, Jonathan, pinwheeled the bullseye on the 110 yard caribou "Black Rifle" target and is now 1 of 17 to have done so in the first 4 Total Archery shoots this year. His name is now in the hat for that new truck!!


That is awesome!! Congratulations and thank you. I shot the nockon Saturday morning it was a great challenging course.


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*It's About That Time*

Archery elk season up here starts Sept 2. Looks like you are not afraid to do the drive and the work to hunt up here. If you want to hunt public land I can share two locations. One is in a wilderness area and you'll have to hike in and out around 4 miles, and carry in your stuff and set up a spike camp. The other is on BLM land, where you can truck camp, but with lots of other hunters. The elk are there if you're willing to work for them, and I mean really work. PM me and I can line you up.


----------

